# Choose a Monitor?



## monkey44 (Jan 13, 2015)

Looking to buy a monitor I can use my laptop to view and process images ...

Have no clue about what specs to look at or brand ... I'd like to place images side x side on the monitor and watch the changes as I process. My 15" laptop screen is too small to see well enough.

I have plenty of room for a 28" or 32" monitor ... If someone force me to name a budget, I'd say $500, but less if it will do the job, and more if it must.

Not looking for a high budget monitor, but one that will do a good job - like, "not cheap", but not "fat wallet level either" -- as my workflow does not require that kind of expense for a monitor.

If it matters ?? -- I shoot sports and wildlife -- and some landscapes -- almost nothing indoors. I don't 'pixel peek' to the 'nnnth' degree, but like to get a good look at the image quality and make the adjustments necessary ... 

Shoot with a 7D2 and a 5DM3 w/ all "L" zoom lenses ... if that matters ?


----------



## tmsprts (Jan 13, 2015)

Any of The Asus ProArt Series Work Real Well (100% srgb), and are nicely priced for Any Budget! I have 3- PA248Q Myself, Calibrated with the Colormunki System, Worth a look at.. Dell Also makes a wide (102% srgb) U2410 that I've seen Perform well, They are a little more $$ though! While there *ARE* better monitors to choose from (google it) these are great for a budget system for anyone!


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jan 13, 2015)

It's probably out of stock but I have an LG 27EA33, it was about $300. Something like that and a calibrator will make good use of your budget; I have an x-rite i1 display pro, best money I ever spent on anything.

If you have an HDMI port on your laptop you might not get the best picture though; I've found that the same display adapter calibrates poorly when connected to the display via HDMI but properly when connected via DVI. I can't speak for Displayport, never tried it. VGA is right out. That is strictly my experience though; if it calibrates well you're set.

Jim


----------



## Khalai (Jan 19, 2015)

Jim Saunders said:


> I can't speak for Displayport, never tried it.



HDMI was designed for all consumer electronics display devices. DisplayPort was designed for computer screens and is probably the best way to connect any monitor (granted it supports it).


----------



## Skirball (Jan 20, 2015)

monkey44 said:


> Shoot with a 7D2 and a 5DM3 w/ all "L" zoom lenses ... if that matters ?



It doesn't matter as far as you're editing is concerned. But I will point out that you have over $5000 worth of camera - two of the best that Canon makes, and who knows how much in L lenses. Maybe you should give yourself a bit more leeway in budget for a monitor?

If you're happy with 24" you can get a good monitor. Not upper end, but not basic level either. IPS for good color and consistent viewing angle. Ultra HD display, so even though it's only 24" you can pack a lot more on the screen. Have a look at the Dell P2415Q, you can find it for $500 if you look.

If you're willing to go up to say, $700, you could get that in a 27". Dell P2715q.

Some people shun Dell, and go toward Eizo or NEC or whatnot. But that's out of your budget. Dell makes a decent middle of the road (but still far better than standard) monitor, in my opinion.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 20, 2015)

Skirball said:


> monkey44 said:
> 
> 
> > Shoot with a 7D2 and a 5DM3 w/ all "L" zoom lenses ... if that matters ?
> ...



+1

It's odd that people will have like 5k, 10k, 15k of bodies and lenses and then ask what display, you know to actually view anything that you ever took, they can get away with for $200 and under.

My suggestion would be to go for something like Dell UP2414Q or some other IPS UHD (or even 5k) screen.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Jan 20, 2015)

tmsprts said:


> Any of The Asus ProArt Series Work Real Well (100% srgb), and are nicely priced for Any Budget! I have 3- PA248Q Myself, Calibrated with the Colormunki System, Worth a look at.. Dell Also makes a wide (102% srgb) U2410 that I've seen Perform well, They are a little more $$ though! While there *ARE* better monitors to choose from (google it) these are great for a budget system for anyone!



+1 for the ASUS PA248Q. I picked-up one on sale at BestBuy. I haven't calibrated mine as of yet but I like what I see out of the box. Couple of things to note: the PA248Q displays 8-bit color and it doesn't ship with a HDMI cable. If you need more color depth, you may not be happy with this monitor. 

Both the ASUS PA249Q and PA279Q are 10-bit.


----------



## monkey44 (Jan 20, 2015)

To those of you that questioned my 'spend $10K for camera and lens, and cheap out on monitor' I offer this from the OP post.
Quote: "I have plenty of room for a 28" or 32" monitor ... If someone forces me to name a budget, I'd say $500, but less if it will do the job, and more if it must."

Quote: "Not looking for a high budget monitor, but one that will do a good job - like, "not cheap", but not "fat wallet level either" -- as my workflow does not require that kind of expense for a monitor."

I've not a clue what a monitor costs that will do a good job on images ... I have an idea what monitors cost, but that doesn't help me. Generally, as soon as an OP asks a Q like this - the first of many replies say: "What's your budget" ... so, I guessed at mid-range monitors, wondering if a monitor cost matters much - Why buy a $10K monitor if I don't need it, but yes, buy one if that's what it takes. That's my dilemma - and why I asked guys that know the technology better than me. I'm not, nor will I ever be, a 'cheapie' when it come to my gear or satisfying my clients. 

My question is always, "What will do the job well, not how cheap can I do it." Sorry if that wasn't clear to some of you.


----------



## Cali_PH (Jan 20, 2015)

Skirball said:


> If you're willing to go up to say, $700, you could get that in a 27". Dell P2715q.
> 
> Some people shun Dell, and go toward Eizo or NEC or whatnot. But that's out of your budget. Dell makes a decent middle of the road (but still far better than standard) monitor, in my opinion.



Been doing some shopping myself lately. Just noticed the P2715Q is on sell for $524.99, so I jumped on it yesterday.


----------



## Skirball (Jan 20, 2015)

monkey44 said:


> I've not a clue what a monitor costs that will do a good job on images ... I have an idea what monitors cost, but that doesn't help me. Generally, as soon as an OP asks a Q like this - the first of many replies say: "What's your budget" ... so, I guessed at mid-range monitors, wondering if a monitor cost matters much - Why buy a $10K monitor if I don't need it, but yes, buy one if that's what it takes. That's my dilemma - and why I asked guys that know the technology better than me. I'm not, nor will I ever be, a 'cheapie' when it come to my gear or satisfying my clients.
> 
> My question is always, "What will do the job well, not how cheap can I do it." Sorry if that wasn't clear to some of you.



I really wasn't intending to criticize you on it, just pointing out a common line of thinking. I've followed the same, up till now, and am in the same boat as you. In my opinion the Dell UHD line is a nice midpoint between the high end, and the cheap standards. Many disagree.

In my opinion IPS is worth it. And it's probably worth it for most anyone who values things like full frame sensors and good glass. 

Resolution is a personal choice. I've never had a UHD, but I'd like to give it a try. Just make sure you've read up a bit on the requirements for 4k; make sure your computer can support it. And you can deal with possible scaling issues.

Other than that is just choosing size and brand. Again, some may hate Dell, but I think they make a decent product (so long as you're not getting the low line stuff they sell). Based on your size needs, I'd recommend the 27" Dell, if you're ok with UHD.


----------



## Skirball (Jan 20, 2015)

Cali_PH said:


> Skirball said:
> 
> 
> > If you're willing to go up to say, $700, you could get that in a 27". Dell P2715q.
> ...



Wait, where?

Edit - nevermind. Wow, straight from Dell, who would have guessed. A good $100 cheaper than online retailers.


----------



## Cali_PH (Jan 20, 2015)

Skirball said:


> Cali_PH said:
> 
> 
> > Skirball said:
> ...



Yeah, sorry about that, wrote it a bit too quickly while eating lunch.

Anyway, I run a dual monitor setup so I figure worst case, if I'm not satisfied with the Dell I'll use it for my secondary screen when I buy something pricier/better.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 21, 2015)

monkey44 said:


> Looking to buy a monitor I can use my laptop to view and process images ...
> 
> Have no clue about what specs to look at or brand ... I'd like to place images side x side on the monitor and watch the changes as I process. My 15" laptop screen is too small to see well enough.
> 
> ...



Buy it one, buy it right 

Very satisfied with this LG: http://www.lg.com/us/commercial/lcd-computer-monitors/lg-27MB85Z-B


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm very happy with the Dell P2414Q. But your 15" laptop will need to be able to support it. Of the MBP's, only the latest 15" will do it. 27'' is fine if you have the room, but it doesn't give you any better res - in fact lower - than the 24".


----------



## langdonb (Jan 21, 2015)

Dylan, have you verified the LG gets 99% of Adobe RGB with calibration? That is pretty amazing...

Thanks!



Dylan777 said:


> monkey44 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking to buy a monitor I can use my laptop to view and process images ...
> ...





Dylan777 said:


> monkey44 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking to buy a monitor I can use my laptop to view and process images ...
> ...


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 21, 2015)

yes 



langdonb said:


> Dylan, have you verified the LG gets 99% of Adobe RGB with calibration? That is pretty amazing...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


----------



## monkey44 (Jan 21, 2015)

Quote: Buy it one, buy it right  
Very satisfied with this LG: http://www.lg.com/us/commercial/lcd-computer-monitors/lg-27MB85Z-B"

Yes, well this looks like a very cool item, as it appears it will stand horizontal AND vertical, and quite a few of my shots are vertical -- either in the shot or in the crop. 

Now that statement: Will your 15" laptop support it?

OK, how do I know that -- we replaced the HD with a fast SSD (250g) , and it's running Win 7 OS -- and DPP and Photoshop, among others. So, now, what do I look at because I really, really like that vertical ability. 

And, in case anyone asks or needs to know -- I can run a lot of stuff on it, because my storage goes into a separate drive (back-up drives, multiple copies) so essentially I can run it practically empty of data and store when it's finished. I know how to use "stuff", I only need guidance in which "stuff" to buy because my tech side is weak. The 'understanding technology part", not the user part -- if that makes sense. Thanks for all info... M44


----------



## tolusina (Jan 21, 2015)

monkey44 said:


> ...... Now that statement: Will your 15" laptop support it?......


As we say in the car forums, make model and year please.

Can you post a link to the manufacturer's specifications page? Hardware in the machine is very relevant, helpful to know about.


----------



## Skirball (Jan 21, 2015)

dslrdummy said:


> 27'' is fine if you have the room, but it doesn't give you any better res - in fact lower - than the 24".



I saw that as a plus, at the moment, given all the complaints about scaling and how small the fonts and icons are in Photoshop and Lightroom on a UHD monitor. I don't have CC, so I don't have that experimental 200% font feature that they added.


----------



## monkey44 (Jan 22, 2015)

tolusina said:


> monkey44 said:
> 
> 
> > ...... Now that statement: Will your 15" laptop support it?......
> ...



Yes I will -- just got back from a two day trip - will figure this out because we did some mods to the LT earlier. So, will have to get that info also. Stay tuned


----------



## eninja (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't understand the concept of dedicated video card.

lets say my laptop got dedicated video card, does this feature only work for my built in monitor? or this feature will also be extended to the external monitor?
if yes, will I stress the video card, if the higher the resolution of my external monitor connected in my hdmi port?

what if I add video port thru usb? will I be using the video card of laptop?

architecture wise, how is the block diagram connection of video card -> built in screen -> external monitor with reference to Video Signal?

I've been asking this at the back of my head ever since.

Hope someone can shed a light.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 3, 2015)

UHD for better for sure.

You can get the Dell UP2414Q: wide gamut, uniformity compensation, high bit internal LUT, direct current driven LED backlight, UHD, IPS for $700-something now.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 3, 2015)

Skirball said:


> dslrdummy said:
> 
> 
> > 27'' is fine if you have the room, but it doesn't give you any better res - in fact lower - than the 24".
> ...



Lightroom scales the entire UI perfectly on UHD.
Photoshop CS6 and better do too on the MAC.
Photoshop CC does on Windows.


----------

